# 2 rings free hand and reticulated gold surface



## shyknee (Jun 14, 2010)

took over 15 grams of 24k on saturday and made these 2 experiments free hand both are size 7.5 .
I showed them to my wife and she would not give them back  
today both the rings and my wife are in Italy on business if any one sees my wife tell her to give back the rings :lol: and no one gets hurt :lol: :mrgreen:


what do you all think will i get them back :?: :|


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice! Gold is always beautiful. 

Now, I think, & this is my personal opinion... you'll get the wife back.

The gold... that's a total different ball game. It will be a sad day. :roll: 

:lol:


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 14, 2010)

shyknee said:


> what do you all think will i get them back :?: :|



Why did you make them her size? That was your mistake.

Jim


----------



## shyknee (Jun 14, 2010)

think your both right :lol:


----------



## nickvc (Jun 15, 2010)

I fear you have lost them  but on a brighter note at least you will get to see them :lol:


----------



## hphoa (Jun 16, 2010)

nice rings, if i may ask what was your plans for them to begin with.  :roll:


----------



## shyknee (Jun 16, 2010)

hphoa said:


> nice rings, if i may ask what was your plans for them to begin with.  :roll:


 originally it was just for practice to learn to control the heat as thin layers of 24 k are melted and fused with the under lying layer with out having a total meltdown .
there are about 16 layers on the second ring .The first ring did not look right so i practiced giving it texture with small hammer .the idea is to sell one day as one offs


----------



## HAuCl4 (Jun 16, 2010)

Beautiful, but they'll wear fast, losing value over time. :shock:


----------



## shyknee (Jun 16, 2010)

yes that has a little to do with the concept behind my idea of return customer as it gets scratches and loses some shine the customer is encouraged to return and have a thin layer added, this can co-inside with a anniversary or a birthday this in turn adds a little to the ring and revives its look, for a fee obviously and the weight of gold added .
What do you think of the concept.?
I should start taking orders :lol: humm ?


----------



## shyknee (Jun 16, 2010)

I really should have taken a picture of it on her hand ,it looks like it was melted on.
when she returns I will take a picture.


----------

